# Джазовые стандарты для аккордеона



## DiegoVaz3 (17 Янв 2014)

Имеются в наличии немецкие ( проф. Г. Кёльц ) и американские ( Гэри Даль ) обработки джазовых стандартов для аккордеона. 

Произведения: Осенние листья, Голубая ( грустная ) босса, Блюзетт, Филингс, Сатиновая Кукла, Санни, Возьми Пять, Девушка из Ипанемы, Танец Ориноко, Человек-Арбуз, Мэкки-Нож, Ты - Солнечный свет моей жизни, Отвези меня на Луну, Возьми поезд А, Лето ( Гершвина ), Так Хорошо ( летняя самба ), Бедная Бабочка, После того, как ты ушёл, Peg of my heart, Авалон, Хорошего человека тяжело найти, Swanee, Индиана, Японский песочник, Ты заставил меня полюбить тебя, Ансамбль рэгтайм Александра. 

Пишите, кому надо; постараюсь отправить сборник.


----------



## uriylirsot (28 Янв 2014)

Большое спасибо за отличный нотный материал


----------



## bombastic (28 Янв 2014)

____


----------



## Роман_ (14 Фев 2014)

*bombastic*,
*bombastic*,
Для комплекта обязательно надо приложить пособие по джазовой импровизации


----------



## bombastic (15 Фев 2014)

Короче. это все, что на данный момент могу выложить - тут учебники по джазовой импровиз. (естественно, англ яз и для рояля). 
- название Джаз реал бук http://yadi.sk/d/vim2ELpgHwcQW
- Оскар Питерсон, упражнения и этюды http://yadi.sk/d/K9VLgB-eHwcU6
- школа импровизации, Маркин. http://yadi.sk/d/_a0oSC43HwcX5
- сборник готовых обработок для баянаакк Владимира Чирикова (мой препод бывший, да простит меня) http://yadi.sk/d/5gBUI0rrHweXB 
http://yadi.sk/d/WwsZigprHweXd

Начинать советую с 1вых двух или с последних


чуть повыше выложил 150 джазовых стандартов.
Тему соответствующую создавать отказываюсь, тк господин администратор в прошлый раз изволил удалить мое сообщение, тч если ссылки заблокируют пишите в личку свои почтовые адреса


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2014)

*eliza*,
Простите, но здесь ссылки на все, что предлагается. Берите и скачивайте на здоровье


----------



## bombastic (16 Май 2014)

Короче. это все, что на данный момент могу выложить - тут учебники по джазовой импровиз. (естественно, англ яз и для рояля). 
- название Джаз реал бук http://yadi.sk/d/vim2ELpgHwcQW
- Оскар Питерсон, упражнения и этюды http://yadi.sk/d/K9VLgB-eHwcU6
- школа импровизации, Маркин. http://yadi.sk/d/_a0oSC43HwcX5
- сборник готовых обработок для баянаакк Владимира Чирикова (мой препод бывший, да простит меня) http://yadi.sk/d/5gBUI0rrHweXB 
http://yadi.sk/d/WwsZigprHweXd

Начинать советую с 1вых двух или с последних


чуть повыше выложил 150 джазовых стандартов.


Это сообщение продублировано, ну не умеют люди читать..


----------



## vev (8 Июн 2014)

*TEMUR*,
*KATANA5*,


Глаза на пару постов поднимите!

Короче. это все, что на данный момент могу выложить - тут учебники по джазовой импровиз. (естественно, англ яз и для рояля). 
- название Джаз реал бук http://yadi.sk/d/vim2ELpgHwcQW
- Оскар Питерсон, упражнения и этюды http://yadi.sk/d/K9VLgB-eHwcU6
- школа импровизации, Маркин. http://yadi.sk/d/_a0oSC43HwcX5
- сборник готовых обработок для баянаакк Владимира Чирикова (мой препод бывший, да простит меня) http://yadi.sk/d/5gBUI0rrHweXB 
http://yadi.sk/d/WwsZigprHweXd


----------



## kolysik (9 Июн 2014)

Ура!! Нашел у себя вирус и удалил! Тогда всё и заработало! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!


----------



## uri (13 Июн 2014)

мне кажется люди вообще темы не читают, а от балды пишут "можно и сюда пожалуйста", причем им неважно что это за ноты, главное чтоб на почту кинули...


----------



## LucianoFederici (15 Июн 2014)

Thank my friends! Unfortunately, not knowing the language well. .. you make mistakes. Thanks for your and your patience, hello.
Luciano


----------



## vev (15 Июн 2014)

*luciano324*,
I apologize for my poor English. However, if it could help you find the required information, it is not so bad. At least the British, to whom I corresponded for work every day, do not complain


----------



## vev (28 Июл 2014)

*mariusbuta92*,
*Radu_Roman*,
*taDa*,

*Глаза на пару постов поднимите!*

Короче. это все, что на данный момент могу выложить - тут учебники по джазовой импровиз. (естественно, англ яз и для рояля). 
- название Джаз реал бук http://yadi.sk/d/vim2ELpgHwcQW
- Оскар Питерсон, упражнения и этюды http://yadi.sk/d/K9VLgB-eHwcU6
- школа импровизации, Маркин. http://yadi.sk/d/_a0oSC43HwcX5
- сборник готовых обработок для баянаакк Владимира Чирикова (мой препод бывший, да простит меня) http://yadi.sk/d/5gBUI0rrHweXB 
http://yadi.sk/d/WwsZigprHweXd


----------



## VikVlDem (28 Апр 2015)

bahmuz, похоже Вы новички... В сообщении №69 vev скопировал для Вас ( и всех других желающих иметь эти ноты) РАБОЧИЕ ССЫЛКИ. Наведите мышкой на любую ссылку, щёлкните по ней и качайте на здоровье!


----------



## VikVlDem (4 Май 2015)

vev (27.07.2014, 21:47) писал:


> Ну сколько можно, не читая вообще ничего кроме названия темы, сразу давать свой адрес и просить прислать что-либо? Ну может хоть немного энергии стоит затратить самому (прочитать сообщения темы в данном случае), прежде, чем напрягать других?


      Чукча не читатель... Чукча - писатель!      А для тех, кто любит читать, РАБОЧИЕ ССЫЛКИ, по-прежнему, в сообщении 69.


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Май 2015)

Уважаемые поклонники и поклонницы джаза,все-таки необходимо читать форум,там как в Греции  - есть всеа чем не пришлось Вам  по вкусу  вот это  мое позновательно - практическое и полезное(для начинающих) сообщение и самая нижняя ссылка РАБОЧАЯ(мною только что все проверено),я же это все выложил в свободный доступ  для всех желающих и пользуйтесь на здоровье!  Благодарностей за пост: 0 | Общий раздел » Обмен, Раздача » Учебник джаза для аккордеона
сообщение № 88 отправлено 06:42, 13.12.2014

vev (12.12.2014, 20:19) писал:*SideWinder*, *interactiv1*, *nemezida668*, *ha1zex*, 


*Господа!
Ну поднимите Вы глаза! Ну хоть раз, чисто ради прикола, постарайтесь прочесть нечто большее, чем название темы!
Перейдите к посту №52 и ткните в ссылку! Ну почему Вы настолько ленивы, что все вам должно быть преподнесено на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой!! Напрягитесь хоть немного сами!* 
Женя,дело все в том,что народ не умеет или сознательно не хочет осваивать комп.технологии. ПОКЛОННИКАМ ДЖАЗА - желающим бесплатно скачать, я предлагаю в теме ((УЧЕБНИК ДЖАЗА ДЛЯ АККОРД.)), с 5 стр. вернуться на 4 и подняться к мною размещенному посту №55,подвести курсор к тексту (( по ССЫЛКЕ СКАЧАТЬ )),Вы увидете этот текст подчеркнутым(это скрытая ссылка),кликаете и оказавшись на странице джаз.стандартов надо еще кликнуть по надписи в меню (СБОРНИКИ),а затем по очереди скачиваете 14 сборников,в том числе и сборник размещенный Евгением в посту№52.Желаю творческих успехов,а начинающим - максимально извлечь пользу из моего лигбеза.Если откровенно,то я уже и сам понял как правильно скачивать файлы.А это для продвинутых,ссылку выкладываю специально не скрыто - активную (((https://archive.org/details/fakebooks ))

Последний раз редактировал Kosthenko 07/05 2015       С Уважением   -   Kosthenko


----------



## Kosthenko (16 Июн 2015)

accord_ion997 () писал:Отправьте сюда, если не затруднит. [email protected]Затруднит!Дело в том,что вес учебников большой для отправки почтой,50-90 мегабайт.Зачем Вы создаете себе проблемы,прочтите мои сообщения и руководствуйтесь строго и четко по инструкции скачивания по активным ссылкам.Там все доступно и все работает и расписано так,что аж я сам понял как скачатьКомпьютер должен приносить пользу,а не быть мебелью.Пригласите школьника  6-7 класс,прочитав мои сообщения он Вам в 3 секунды все скачает и обучит, или пройдите 2-3 недельные курсы по компу,в настоящий момент мы с Вами разговариваем на разных языках,это касаеться и  sergey_2015. Уважаемые,какие учебники по джазу?Вам нужны учебники по компу и по работе в инете,а после чего НЕПРЕМЕННО изучить правила  поведения  и  обустройсво и содержание форума Goldaccordion(a).Пожалуйста без обид,засучивайте рукава и вперед,а что не ясно   -  спрашивайте.Но так, просто  -  нельзя С уважением  -   Kosthenko


----------

